# Drill question during parade



## j_drews105 (1 Sep 2012)

How are you meant to properly fall back in after you've gone to the front of the parade square to get promoted or receive some sort of award?

I know I take a step back. Salute. Right turn. And start marching. But how do I re-enter my spot in the ranks? 

If this is what the parade looks like...

                       Officer
                          Me


Axxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxB
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxOxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxOxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Am I meant to turn right and enter the ranks from the B side or the A side? I put the O as my potential spots.

My understanding is that after I turn right, I walk towards B, and then wheel around in front of the formation, walk all the way to A, and then enter from that side. If my spot was at the back of the A side I would just walk to there.  If it was in the middle row of the B side, I would walk behind both formations to the gap and then enter through there.

Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (1 Sep 2012)

CF Drill Pam

www.drillpad.net/Regs/201.doc


----------



## j_drews105 (1 Sep 2012)

Thanks. I have that but looked through it and couldn't find the answer. Can you please help? thanks.


----------



## MikeL (1 Sep 2012)

Don`t you have a MBdr or PLQ qual Bdr you can ask?


First off, you don't walk on parade, you march or run off - some units will have you run instead of march

Get your award/promotion,  1 step back, salute, right turn, march/run off


To fall back into the A side,  march off on the right turn and go around both bodies of troops(from behind) and go straight into your original position once you reach it.

If you were originally on the B side you would do the same as above,  but once you reach the left side of your Bty/Tp(Coy/Pl) go up the middle and turn in between the 2nd and 3rd rank and move back into position.


I didn't look through the drill pam,  but this is how I remember doing it.


----------



## MeatheadMick (1 Sep 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Don`t you have a MBdr or PLQ qual Bdr you can ask?
> 
> 
> First off, you don't walk on parade, you march or run off - some units will have you run instead of march
> ...



Yeah, same way I remember with a multi formation parade too.  When you have single formation thought, such as
                                             .Officer.
                                               .Mbr.

                                    X X X a X X X X X X 
                                    X X X X X X X X X X
                                    X X X X X X X b X X

I recall pace back, salute, right turn and wheel in front of the formation, left wheel back to formation and then for a: wheel behind front rank and go back to your spot. For b, wheel to the rear of the third rank and go back to your spot.

I also didn't review the pam though... so I could be mistaken... The way Skeletor described it was the way I did it on my Reg QL3 grade parade, the 2nd description was the way I did it on reserve parade nights.


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2012)

Way back in my day, it was executed as MPMick described it. 

However it was the same regardless of single formation or multiple formations on parade.

But like I said that was way back in the dark ages, so things may have changed.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Way back in my day, it was executed as MPMick described it.
> 
> However it was the same regardless of single formation or multiple formations on parade.
> 
> But like I said that was way back in the dark ages, so things may have changed.




The Time never changes.   It is: One! ... Two ... Three ... One!     >


----------



## Shamrock (2 Sep 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Time never changes.   It is: One! ... Two ... Three ... One!     >



It has changed slightly since you first joined, George. No longer is it I...II...III...I


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2012)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> It has changed slightly since you first joined, George. No longer is it I...II...III...I



I will 'Pause" and refresh myself.   :nod:


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Sep 2012)

Either way, if you're wrong... you look like a knob, but it's forgotten after a relatively painless blast of shit lol.

I can't count the number of times I've seen errors on parade... forgetting to salute, turning wrong way, kicking the reviewing officer on the halt... I myself may have stepped on it on occasion  >

When I got promoted to Cpl, I marched up, saluted, shook hands, got my new rank, pace back, salute, right turn and then wheeled right back into marker spot, squeezing past the SSM... As I stood back at ease, I realised, wtf that didn't feel right.... needless to say the feeling was for a good reason, and my troop warrant was quite quick to 'correct' my actions after the parade.

The funny part is, my younger brother had just finished bmq/sq and was getting his trade cap-badge on the same parade and was on the opposite end of the rank. After his pace back, salute, he turned left and did exactly what I did squeezing into the rank from the other end.

Just goes to show, usually when you're called up front it's for something good, excitement kicks in and you screw up. Shit happens, just take the ribbing and carry on. But, hell, if you can do it right the first time, might as well!  ;D


----------



## cupper (2 Sep 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Time never changes.   It is: One! ... Two ... Three ... One!     >



I watched a francophone basic course go through Aldershot at the same time as my juniors course, and they were doing this weird stuff:

Une... Deux... Trois...

 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2012)

If you don't have a parade rehearsal that covers it, ask your supervisor.

Different units have different quips on how it's done.

Ask your boss and do what they say.

It never fails to amaze me how the simplest question around here permutates into so many convoluted solutions.

Especially, when the easiest and best one is typically to ask your Chain of Command.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

